# Money Mangement software?



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm currently use excel 

But I'm looking for something where I can have a file per customer and know exactly what I spent at that project down to the penny. This way I can fine tune my quotes and charge more or less. I would like to track hours also

Any software that you guys use that you can share thanks


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

What about quickbooks?


----------



## r3dko (Apr 16, 2013)

Mu reply to another post but applies here as well:

QUOTE="r3dko;1776580"]Check out ProCore ( http://www.procore.com). I spent a week going through various options for my business. Their options were very impressive, but priced higher than what I am looking for now and tailored to longer projects (most of mine are Telecom upgrades and usually take less than a week). We ended up going with Astea to run the business as a whole, but I am using a combination of Quickbooks Premiere (Contractor Edition) for finance and GeoOp for work order tracking and live dispatch. Btw: I avoided the $400 for Quickbooks by going through Costco- ended up running me $196 via their website.[/QUOTE]


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Job costing is about the easiest spreadsheet I have ever created. If you have Excel on your computer you have everything necessary right there.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

As above, QB is pretty simple. It has a lot of features, but can easily be used accessing only basics like invoicing and time tracking.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're pretty literate:

http://www.gnucash.org/


----------



## kbelz67 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm currently using an online service, waveapps. Its great for quick estimates that can be converted to invoices to paid receipts with a click here and there. Also tracks bills due. With the report function shows you complete business snapshot. Also does payroll if needed.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

What's wrong with helping all of us out? Put it forth on the forum.

Never mind, looks like the person I was responding to got yanked. Good on the moderators.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

m2akita said:


> What's wrong with helping all of us out? Put it forth on the forum


Easier to make a sales pitch to one person at a time...?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Send it to me all your money... I will manage it for you like a Chinese bank, the money is yours, but you will never see it :thumbsup:


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Check out MYOB accounting software. I've used it for over 20 years with great results.


----------

